# Croatian (BCS): dvostruka negacija



## meeryanah

Ovako, 
Već nekoliko tjedana raspravljam s profesoricom engleskog o jednoj jedinoj rečenici. Vježbali smo kondicionale (što i nije previše bitno u priči) i rečenica je glasila: neću ići na Havaje osim ako dobijem na lotu. E, sad, ja tvrdim da treba ići: osim ako NE dobijem na lotu, dakle, mora postojati dvostruka negacija jer je to pravilo u hrvatskoj gramatici, i iako ne zvuči logično, da bi dobili ono što je profesorica mislila moramo se izraziti s tom dvostrukom negacijom.
No, ona kaže da onda ne možemo reći: Ako dobijem na lotu ići ću na Havaje, jer bi moja rečenica to značila.
Profesor hrvatskog kaže da je to sve skupa malo nezgrapna konstrukcija.
Tko je u pravu (zanemarimo li činjenicu da je profesor uvijek u pravu)?
Hvala!


----------



## Athaulf

meeryanah said:


> Ovako,
> Već nekoliko tjedana raspravljam s profesoricom engleskog o jednoj jedinoj rečenici. Vježbali smo kondicionale (što i nije previše bitno u priči) i rečenica je glasila: neću ići na Havaje osim ako dobijem na lotu. E, sad, ja tvrdim da treba ići: osim ako NE dobijem na lotu, dakle, mora postojati dvostruka negacija jer je to pravilo u hrvatskoj gramatici, i iako ne zvuči logično, da bi dobili ono što je profesorica mislila moramo se izraziti s tom dvostrukom negacijom.
> No, ona kaže da onda ne možemo reći: Ako dobijem na lotu ići ću na Havaje, jer bi moja rečenica to značila.
> Profesor hrvatskog kaže da je to sve skupa malo nezgrapna konstrukcija.
> Tko je u pravu (zanemarimo li činjenicu da je profesor uvijek u pravu)?
> Hvala!



Rekao bih, iskreno govoreći, da ste oboje na specifičan način u krivu.  S jedne strane, tvoja argumentacija je definitivno neispravna, a s druge strane, njen zaključak mi se čini nevjerojatan.

Naime, negacija kondicionala poput ove rečenice koju opisuješ je zaista uobičajena u hrvatskom, ali ona nema nikakve veze s dvostrukom negacijom. Promotri ove dvije rečenice:

_*Neću ići* na Havaje *osim ako ne dobijem* na lo__tu._
_*Ići ću* na Havaje *osim ako ne iskrsne* nešto ne__predviđeno.

_Očigledno, razlog za takvu "nelogičnu" negaciju nije prenošenje dvostruke negacije. Mislim da je ovakve konstrukcije najbolje promatrati tako da se _"osim ako ne"_ smatra jednom nerazdvojnom cjelinom koju se ne može analizirati na osnovi sastavnih dijelova.

E sad, ja ne znam pouzdano što točno kažu čija pravila u ovakvim slučajevima, ali svakako znam da u ovakvim rečenicama u pravilu vidim negaciju čak i u najformalnijim tekstovima. Tako npr. u gotovo svakom zakonu Republike Hrvatske na nekoliko mjesta stoji fraza:_ "...*osim ako *posebnim zakonom *nije *drugačije određeno." _Čini se dakle da tvoja profesorica nije u pravu kad tvrdi da su takve konstrukcije neispravne.


----------



## Athaulf

Athaulf said:


> Naime, negacija kondicionala poput ove rečenice koju opisuješ je zaista uobičajena u hrvatskom, ali ona nema nikakve veze s dvostrukom negacijom. Promotri ove dvije rečenice:
> 
> _*Neću ići* na Havaje *osim ako ne dobijem* na lo__tu._
> _*Ići ću* na Havaje *osim ako ne iskrsne* nešto ne__predviđeno.
> 
> _Očigledno, razlog za takvu "nelogičnu" negaciju nije prenošenje dvostruke negacije. Mislim da je ovakve konstrukcije najbolje promatrati tako da se _"osim ako ne"_ smatra jednom nerazdvojnom cjelinom koju se ne može analizirati na osnovi sastavnih dijelova.



Pala mi je na pamet još jedna odlična ilustracija. U gornjim rečenicama, zamijeni riječi _"osim ako ne" _riječima  "_osim u slučaju da_". Značenje ostaje isto, iako više nema negacije!


----------



## Duya

Uh-oh, sjajno pitanje. Moj jezički osjećaj mi kaže da bi negacija trebala da ide u tom kontekstu, ali googlujući sam našao i mnogo suprotnih primjera. Evo izvoda iz nekoliko rezultata iz "ozbiljnih" izvora (više hrvatskih, poneki srpski i crnogorski, mada nema značajnije razlike):
Wikimedija neće prodavati ni dijeliti privatne informacije, ... osim ako se vi *složite*... (hr.wikipedia.org)
Treba biti brisano, agresivno, osim ako se izvor *ne pojavi *(hr.wikipedia.org)
zračni prijevoznik je odgovoran za štetu, osim ako *je poduzeo* sve razumne mjere da bi izbjegao štetu... (easyjet.com)
Osim ako *nije* drugačije navedeno, znakovi prikazani na web-sajtu, *... *(volvo.com)
ne smijete mijenjati ili brisati softver osim ako to *nije izričito *dozvoljeno (oem.microsoft.com)
Pri ozbiljnom zakašnjenju, klijent ima pravo na naknadu, osim ako *je* zakašnjenje *izazvano* razlozima na koje ne može utjecati *... *(hrvatsko novinarsko društvo)
Niko ne moze sprijeciti rasturanje stampe i sirenje drugih obavjestenja, osim ako se odlukom suda *utvrdi *da se njima poziva na nasilno rusenje ustavnog *... *(ustav republike Crne Gore)
Осим ако се експлицитно *не захтева*, било које упозорење биће дато поштанским путем (poslovnaberza.com) 

Suma sumarum, izgleda da je pravilo da pravila nema; sudeći (odokativno) prema Google rezultatima, negacija se javlja u negdje oko 2/3 slučajeva.

Rekao bih da je relativno objektivni kriterijum da li koristiti "ne" govornikovo *očekivanje* o vjerovatnoći pojave uslova. Dakle, ukoliko se događaj iz zavisne rečenice smatra neočekivanim ili malo vjerovatnim, treba staviti "ne" i obratno. Što se originalnog primjera s Havajima tiče, jasno je da govornik ne očekuje da će dobiti na lotou, stoga je "ne" primjereno. S druge strane, očekuje se da će zračni prevoznik preduzeti "razumne mjere" da bi izbjegao štetu. Kod nekoliko preostalih primjera, obično se ne očekuje da se nešto eksplicitno navodi, zahtijeva ili dozvoljava, stoga "ne". Rekao bih, međutim, da se rijetko može javiti zabuna oko značenja rečenice, bilo da se koristi potvrdna ili odrična forma.

Ograda: sve gore navedeno je moje lično naklapanje, bez uvida u lingvističke tekstove, i treba ga uzeti sa srazmjernom dozom rezerve.


----------



## beclija

Kad profesorica već počinje s logikom, reci joj da njene dvije rečenice nisu logično ekvivalentne (iako često jesu ekvivalentne u  komunikacijskoj funkciji). Naime, "_*Neću ići* na Havaje *osim ako ne dobijem* na lo__tu" _doslovno znači da ću ići na Havaje _isključivo _ako dobijem na lotu, a ne i kad nekim drugim putem dođem do neočekivanih novaca. S druge strane "_Ako dobijem na lotu ići ću na Havaje_" objasni samo što ću kad dobijem u lotu, a što ću kad nađem blago u vrtu nije rečeno - možda ću i tad ići na Havaje. Naravno se prva rečenica može koristiti metaforično u smislu "osim ako ne dođem do neočekivanih para" i onda je značenje gotovo identično, no to već nije doslovno a kamoli logično značenje.

Smatram mogućim, unatoč Athaulfovim primjerima, da ima neke veze sa dvostrukom negacijom. Iako mi hrvatski nije maternji jezik i ne vjerujem vlastitom "osjećaju", pogledajući dvostruku negaciju često nalazimo slične fenomene. Naime, dok je prvi negativni izraz stvarna logična negacije, drugi (i treći, i svaki dalji) samo je refleks prvog koji ne donosi ništa logičnom sadržaju rečenice, dakle ovisan je o prvom koji funkcionira kao svojevrsno sidro. E sad, takvo "sidro", dok je u standardnom slučaju eksplicitna negacija, može biti i izraz sa implicitno negativnim značajem - kao što je "osim". Iako ne mogu svojim nepostojećim jezičnim osećajem niti nijekati niti potvrditi Duyine obzervacije, možda bi ih to objasnilo: Kad osim izrazi nekakvu negaciju (ako se, u _default case_-u, negira sadržaj nezavisne rečenice zahvaljajući nevjerovatnoći uslova), zahtijeva ili dozvoljava se "ne", a kad ne implicira nikakvu negaciju, ne treba.

Kao što rekoh, nije mi maternji jezik pa ne mogu suditi da li će raditi ovakvo objašnjenje, ali čini mi mogućim po ovom što ste vi pisali. Time izbjegavam da postuliram da je "osim ako ne" nerazdvojna cjelina.


----------



## Duya

Evo još jedne primjedbe (ponovo bez pretenzije da dam definitivan odgovor): dio problema leži u riječi _osim_, koja je sama za sebe "blaga forma negacije", ali u mnogim primjerima služi tek kao empatička (naglašava da je ono što iza nje slijedi malo vjerovatno).  Dakle, evo malog misaonog eksperimenta: obrišimo "osim" iz rečenica:

_*Neću ići* na Havaje _*osim*_* ako ne dobijem* na lo__tu._
_*Ići ću* na Havaje _*osim* _*ako ne iskrsne* nešto ne__predviđeno._

_*Neću ići* na Havaje _*osim*_* ako dobijem* na lo__tu._
_*Ići ću* na Havaje _*osim*_* ako iskrsne* nešto ne__predviđeno.
_
U prva dva slučaja (sa negacijom), prisustvo i odsustvo "osim" ne mijenja suštinski smisao rečenice: ona ima čisto empatičku ulogu da izrazi da je vjerovatnoća događaja iz ostatka rečenice mala.

U druga dva slučaja (bez negacije), odsustvo "osim" suštinski obrće smisao: ovdje, "osim" ima smisao "sa izuzetkom".


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> Rekao bih da je relativno objektivni kriterijum da li koristiti "ne" govornikovo *očekivanje* o vjerovatnoći pojave uslova. Dakle, ukoliko se događaj iz zavisne rečenice smatra neočekivanim ili malo vjerovatnim, treba staviti "ne" i obratno. Što se originalnog primjera s Havajima tiče, jasno je da govornik ne očekuje da će dobiti na lotou, stoga je "ne" primjereno. S druge strane, očekuje se da će zračni prevoznik preduzeti "razumne mjere" da bi izbjegao štetu. Kod nekoliko preostalih primjera, obično se ne očekuje da se nešto eksplicitno navodi, zahtijeva ili dozvoljava, stoga "ne". Rekao bih, međutim, da se rijetko može javiti zabuna oko značenja rečenice, bilo da se koristi potvrdna ili odrična forma.
> 
> Ograda: sve gore navedeno je moje lično naklapanje, bez uvida u lingvističke tekstove, i treba ga uzeti sa srazmjernom dozom rezerve.



Odličan post! Kad razmislim o primjerima koje sam ja vidio, meni se također čini da u praksi vrijedi to pravilo.


----------



## Athaulf

Unaprijed se ispričavam ako ispravljam nehotične pogreške, ali za svaki slučaj, istaknuo bih dvije vrlo slične greške u ovom (inače odličnom) tekstu:



beclija said:


> S druge strane "_Ako dobijem na lotu ići ću na Havaje_" objasni objašnjava samo što ću kad dobijem u lotu, a što ću kad nađem blago u vrtu nije rečeno - možda ću i tad ići na Havaje.
> [...]
> Iako mi hrvatski nije maternji jezik i ne vjerujem vlastitom "osjećaju", pogledajući gledajući [ili još bolje, promatrajući] dvostruku negaciju često nalazimo slične fenomene.



Naime, u oba slučaja koristiš svršene glagole (objasniti i pogledati) na mjestima gdje je moguće koristiti samo nesvršene. U prvom slučaju, glagol je u sadašnjem vremenu sa značenjem nečega što se trenutno događa, što se ne može izraziti svršenim glagolom. U drugom slučaju, koristiš glagolski prilog sadašnji, koji mogu imati samo nesvršeni glagoli.


----------



## Athaulf

beclija said:


> Smatram mogućim, unatoč Athaulfovim primjerima, da ima neke veze sa dvostrukom negacijom. Iako mi hrvatski nije maternji jezik i ne vjerujem vlastitom "osjećaju", pogledajući dvostruku negaciju često nalazimo slične fenomene. Naime, dok je prvi negativni izraz stvarna logična negacije, drugi (i treći, i svaki dalji) samo je refleks prvog koji ne donosi ništa logičnom sadržaju rečenice, dakle ovisan je o prvom koji funkcionira kao svojevrsno sidro. E sad, takvo "sidro", dok je u standardnom slučaju eksplicitna negacija, može biti i izraz sa implicitno negativnim značajem - kao što je "osim". Iako ne mogu svojim nepostojećim jezičnim osećajem niti nijekati niti potvrditi Duyine obzervacije, možda bi ih to objasnilo: Kad osim izrazi nekakvu negaciju (ako se, u _default case_-u, negira sadržaj nezavisne rečenice zahvaljajući nevjerovatnoći uslova), zahtijeva ili dozvoljava se "ne", a kad ne implicira nikakvu negaciju, ne treba.
> 
> Kao što rekoh, nije mi maternji jezik pa ne mogu suditi da li će raditi ovakvo objašnjenje, ali čini mi mogućim po ovom što ste vi pisali. Time izbjegavam da postuliram da je "osim ako ne" nerazdvojna cjelina.



Međutim, interesantno je promotriti dokle seže ta višestruka negacija čije je sidro veznik _osim_. Zanimljivo je da u rečenici: "_Ići ću na Havaje osim ako *ne iskrsne **nešto *ne__predviđeno_" stoji neodređena zamjenica _nešto_, a ne _ništa_. (Kad bi u ovoj rečenici netko koristio _ništa_ umjesto _nešto_, smisao bi i dalje bio isti, ali _nešto _definitivno zvuči mnogo bolje i koristi se daleko češće.)

Očigledno, negacija se ne prenosi na cijelu rečenicu, već samo na predikat. Isti fenomen se još bolje vidi kad se rečenica dodatno proširi. Na primjer:
_
Uradit ćemo to opet na isti način *osim ako netko ne predloži nešto* originalno._

U ovom slučaju, rečenica bi definitivno izgubila smisao kad bi se negirale i neodređene zamjenice. Dakle, ne negira se cijela nezavisna rečenica, već samo njen predikat.

Zbog ovakvih slučajeva, čini mi se da konstrukcija _osim ako ne_ (zapravo, da budemo precizniji, _osim ako + negacija predikata_) ipak predstavlja specijalan slučaj.


----------



## Daniel.N

Athaulf said:


> Međutim, interesantno je promotriti dokle seže ta višestruka negacija čije je sidro veznik _osim_. Zanimljivo je da u rečenici: "_Ići ću na Havaje osim ako *ne iskrsne nešto *nepredviđeno_" stoji neodređena zamjenica _nešto_, a ne _ništa_. [...]
> 
> Očigledno, negacija se ne prenosi na cijelu rečenicu, već samo na predikat. Isti fenomen se još bolje vidi kad se rečenica dodatno proširi. Na primjer:
> _
> Uradit ćemo to opet na isti način *osim ako netko ne predloži nešto* originalno._
> 
> U ovom slučaju, rečenica bi definitivno izgubila smisao kad bi se negirale i neodređene zamjenice. Dakle, ne negira se cijela nezavisna rečenica, već samo njen predikat.
> 
> Zbog ovakvih slučajeva, čini mi se da konstrukcija _osim ako ne_ (zapravo, da budemo precizniji, _osim ako + negacija predikata_) ipak predstavlja specijalan slučaj.



Dižem ovo iako je vrlo staro, budući da je ovo odličan primjer "ekspletivne" negacije. Negira se *isključivo* glagol, a cijelo značenje ostaje pozitivno. Ona se javlja, između ostalog, i u ovim slučajevima:

*Strah
*
_Bojim se da mu se nešto ne dogodi._

ali uglavnom kod svršenih glagola u sadašnjem vremenu, usporedite: _bojim se da mu se nešto dogodilo._

*Izražavanje 'until'
*
_Tražit ćemo dok nešto ne nađemo.
_
Slične stvari postoje u mnogim jezicima: japanskom, francuskom, korejskom, arapskom... obično su vezane baš za ovakve konstrukcije: strah, 'unless' i 'until'.


----------

